# Codificación de diodos, transistores y tiristores



## Andres Cuenca

*Codificación de diodos, transistores y tiristores*

Comúnmente la codificación de los transistores, tiristores y diodos se basa en estándares desarrollados por los siguientes organismos:

*JEDEC*
*JISC*
*PRO ELECTRON*

A continuación hago un breve recuento sobre ellos y sus estándares:


*JEDEC* (Joint Electronic Device Engineering Council): Consejo Conjunto de Ingeniería de Dispositivos Electrónicos. Es el principal desarrollador de estándares para la industria de estado sólido. Casi 2500 participantes, designados por unas 270 compañías trabajan juntas en 50 comités donde evalúan las necesidades de cada segmento de la industria, de los fabricantes e igualmente de los consumidores . Las publicaciones y los estándares que generan se aceptan en todo el mundo.

Estándar:  digito, letra, serial, sufijo (opcional) 
Ejemplo: 2N2222A, 2N3904,  

Digito: El numero designa el tipo de dispositivo

1: Diodo 
2: Transistor Bipolar 
3: Transistor de efecto de campo FET
4: Optoacoplador 
5: Optoacoplador

Letra: Se usa siempre la N

Serial: El número de serie se sitúa entre el 100 y el 9999 y no dice nada sobre el dispositivo, salvo su fecha aproximada de introducción.

Sufijo (opcional): indica la ganancia (hfe) genérica del dispositivo:

A: Ganancia baja
B: Ganancia media
C: Ganancia alta 


*JISC* (Japanese Industrial Standard committee): Es un comité encargado de realizar estándares para la industria japonesa.

Estándar: digito, dos letras, numero de serie, sufijo (opcional)
Ejemplo: 2SA1187, 2SB646 

Digito: El numero designa el tipo de dispositivo

1: Diodo 
2: Transistor Bipolar 
3: Transistor de efecto de campo FET

2 letras: Las letras especifican el área de aplicación

SA: PNP HF transistor  
SB: PNP AF transistor 
SC: transistor NPN HF   
SD: transistor NPN AF
SE: Diodos  
SF: Tiristores 
SG: Dispositivos de disparo  
SH: UJT 
SJ: FET/MOSFET  canal P
SK: FET/MOSFET canal N 
SM: Triac  
SQ: LED 
SR: Rectificador  
SS: diodo de señal 
ST: diodo de avalancha
SZ: diodo zener

El número de serie: varia entre 10 y 9999. 
El sufijo (opcional): indica que dicho tipo está aprobado para el empleo por varias organizaciones japonesas.


*PRO ELECTRON*: organización europea para el registro del tipo numeración para los componentes electrónicos activos, que ahora hace parte del la asociación europea del fabricantes de componentes electrónicos (EECA: European Electronic Component Manufacturers)

Estándar: dos letras, letra (opcional), numero de serie 
Ejemplo: BC108A, BAW68, BF239 

Primera letra: especifica el material semiconductor empleado

A: Germanio 
B: Silicio
C: Arseniuro de galio 
R: Materiales compuestos

Segunda letra: especifica el tipo de dispositivo

A: Diodo de bajo poder o baja señal
B: Diodo de capacitancia variable (varicap)
C: transistor, de audio frecuencia (AF), pequeña señal
D: transistor, AF, potencia
E: Diodo tunel
F: transistor, alta frecuencia (HF), pequeña señal
K: Dispositivo de efecto Hall
L: Transistor, HF, potencia
N: Optoacoplador
P: Fotorreceptor
Q: Emisor de luz
R: Dispositivo de conmutación, baja potencia, ej: tiristor, diac, UJT etc  
S: Transistor, conmutación de baja potencia
T: Dispositivo de conmutación, potencia, ej: tiristor, triac, etc.
U: Transistor de potencia, conmutación
W  Dispositivo de onda acústica de superficie (SAW)
Y: Diodo rectificador
Z: Diodo zener

Tercera letra (opcional): La tercera letra indica que el dispositivo está pensado para aplicaciones industriales o profesionales, más que para uso comercial. suele ser una W, X, Y o Z.

Numero de serie: varia entre 100 y 9999



Fuera de estos estandares hay fabricantes que introducen su propia nomenclatura por razones comerciales (ej. para poner las iniciales de su compañía en el código) o para enfatizar que este componente se usara para aplicaciones especificas.

Los prefijos más comunes son:

MJ: Motorola potencia, cápsula de metal
MJE: Motorola potencia, cápsula de plástico
MPS: Motorola baja potencia, cápsula de plástico
MRF: Motorola HF, VHF y transistores microondas
RCA: RCA
RCS: RCS
TIP: Texas Instruments transistor de potencia (cápsula de plástico)
TIPL: TI transistor de potencia plano
TIS: TI transistor de pequeña señal (cápsula de plástico)
ZT: Ferranti
ZTX: Ferranti

Muchos fabricantes también producen series a medida para un gran volumen destinado a determinados clientes. Estas componentes están optimizados para ser empleados en una determinada parte de un circuito concreto. Normalmente llevan marcado el logotipo del fabricante y un número de serie irreconocible.


----------

